# Its not a recipe its a change of eating habbits that helped me .



## Guest (Sep 27, 2001)

I have been doing the Body For Life program by Bill Phillips (see book or www.bodyforlife.com)for the better part of 4 months now and almost all of my symptoms have stopped. The Nutrition Plan on the program basically consists of lean proteins, complex carbs, whole grains and 2 servings of vegetables per day, LOTS of water and very low fat foods. I only consume 8 to 10 grams of fat per meal and I eat 5-6 times a day.I highly suggest the program for atleast 12 weeks. Even if you dont have a problem with weight you can gain weight by lifting weights or tone up what weight you do have. Its a WIN WIN situation! :-D Feel better and look good.


----------

